

Twitter discussion between Matz and others re diversity and RubyConf - evjan
https://twitter.com/rubyconf/status/380391363553935360

======
msie
I'm disappointed that some people are disappointed in Matz after just several
tweets of his. It's hard to get your point across in 140 chars or less, let
alone in text form.

Edit: A word from the conf organizer:
[http://martyhaught.com/articles/2013/09/18/rubyconf-2013-cfp...](http://martyhaught.com/articles/2013/09/18/rubyconf-2013-cfp-
and-diversity/)

~~~
evjan
Yes, people expressing regret over using Ruby because of this seems a bit over
the top.

And I liked the blog post, thanks for sharing.

